# Star Trek: Beyond - Regisseur Justin Lin verteidigt Trailer



## Gast1669461003 (17. Dezember 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Trek: Beyond - Regisseur Justin Lin verteidigt Trailer* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Star Trek: Beyond - Regisseur Justin Lin verteidigt Trailer


----------



## Frullo (17. Dezember 2015)

Hatten wir diese Diskussion nicht schon?


----------



## CrysoN86 (17. Dezember 2015)

Naja im Gegensatz zu den Trailern der vorherigen Teilen ist hier die Musik, der schnelle Schnitt, die Masse an Onlinern und das Actionfeuerwerk einfach nur scheiße gewählt. Damit lockt man keine Star Trek Fans raus sondern Actionfans. Aber nicht umsonst scheint ja zuerst ganz fett Beyond im Trailer aufzutauchen und dann klein Star Trek darüber.

Nebenbei bemerkt, der am selben Tag veröffentlichte Independence Day 2 Trailer war ebenso beschissen. Er ist also nicht allein.


----------



## Romim (17. Dezember 2015)

CrysoN86 schrieb:


> Naja im Gegensatz zu den Trailern der vorherigen Teilen ist hier die Musik, der schnelle Schnitt, die Masse an Onlinern und das Actionfeuerwerk einfach nur scheiße gewählt. Damit lockt man keine Star Trek Fans raus sondern Actionfans. Aber nicht umsonst scheint ja zuerst ganz fett Beyond im Trailer aufzutauchen und dann klein Star Trek darüber.
> 
> Nebenbei bemerkt, der am selben Tag veröffentlichte Independence Day 2 Trailer war ebenso beschissen. Er ist also nicht allein.




Kann ich so unterschreiben. Mir hat außerdem eine gewisse ernsthaftigkeit gefehlt.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (17. Dezember 2015)

Ich hatte irgendwie das Gefühl sie wollen mit der Musik und der irgendwie gezwungenen Komik einen auf Guardians of the Galaxy machen, was aber total in die Hose gegangen ist.


----------



## Odin333 (17. Dezember 2015)

Ich kann mich da nur voll und ganz Wil Wheaton anschliessen:
https://twitter.com/wilw/status/676546142499307520


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Dezember 2015)

Ist ja nur der erste Teaser-Trailer, und bei Star Trek war dieser nie sehr aussagekräftig. Lieber den echten, ersten langen Trailer abwarten, das hat sich schon bei den Vorgängern bewährt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Dezember 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich hatte irgendwie das Gefühl sie wollen mit der Musik und der irgendwie gezwungenen Komik einen auf Guardians of the Galaxy machen, was aber total in die Hose gegangen ist.


Die Musik ist ja ein Bezug zu Kirks rebellischem Wesen, und ist zudem der gleiche BeastieBoys-Song wie bei ST 2009 - die Canyon-Szene.

Im Grunde wird hier eine gewisse Kontinuität beibehalten.


----------



## Hoodium (17. Dezember 2015)

Ich freu mich drauf.

Von mir aus könnte auch Vin Diesel in ner neuen Serie Picard spielen...
es ist zwar alles anders - aber dennoch gut.

Wenn sie jetzt einen Film machen würde, als wäre er von Frakes - dann würden sich zwar viele Fans freuen...aber das wäre auch schon wieder das Ende für einige Jahre, weil´s kommerziell komplett floppen würde. Ist leider so.

Und bevor überhaupt kein Star Trek - dann lieber diesen Mad Max/2Fast2Furious/Star Trek Verschnitt


----------



## xaan (17. Dezember 2015)

Star Trek war mal Gesellschaftsutopie. Jetzt ist es nur noch military scifi


----------



## Worrel (17. Dezember 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich hatte irgendwie das Gefühl sie wollen mit der Musik und der irgendwie gezwungenen Komik einen auf Guardians of the Galaxy machen, was aber total in die Hose gegangen ist.


Aber voll. Denn der GotG Trailer hat einen perfekt auf den Film eingestimmt:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yz9Ji-JHbAc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.





sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ist ja nur der erste Teaser-Trailer, und bei Star Trek war dieser nie sehr aussagekräftig. Lieber den echten, ersten langen Trailer abwarten, das hat sich schon bei den Vorgängern bewährt.


OK, das stimmt allerdings:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TkZFWr0vR8Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.





sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Die Musik ist ja ein Bezug zu Kirks rebellischem Wesen, und ist zudem der gleiche BeastieBoys-Song wie bei ST 2009 - die Canyon-Szene.
> 
> Im Grunde wird hier eine gewisse Kontinuität beibehalten.


Kirk heißt sogar noch genauso wie im vorigen Film - ist das nicht toll? _*jubel*_



xaan schrieb:


> Star Trek war mal Gesellschaftsutopie. Jetzt ist es nur noch military scifi


Exakt auf den Punkt gebracht.


----------



## Frullo (17. Dezember 2015)

Hoodium schrieb:


> ...Von mir aus könnte auch Vin Diesel in ner neuen Serie Picard spielen...



!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Die Vorstellung hat gerade meinen Verstand gesprengt.

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wamboland (17. Dezember 2015)

Alleine das er sich rechtfertigt ... warum ist denn dann ein Motorrad in dem Film? Wenn er die Szene nicht gedreht hätte, wäre sie auch nicht im Trailer. 

Und eigentlich braucht man nicht einen Film in 90 Sek. zu packen - das scheint z.Z. so ein trend zu sein den halben Film zu spoilern. 

Wir wissen war uns bei ST erwartet - da will man doch so wenig wie möglich zu sehen.


----------



## Headbanger79 (17. Dezember 2015)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Alleine das er sich rechtfertigt ... warum ist denn dann ein Motorrad in dem Film? Wenn er die Szene nicht gedreht hätte, wäre sie auch nicht im Trailer.
> 
> Und eigentlich braucht man nicht einen Film in 90 Sek. zu packen - das scheint z.Z. so ein trend zu sein den halben Film zu spoilern.
> 
> Wir wissen war uns bei ST erwartet - da will man doch so wenig wie möglich zu sehen.



Ja, gute Trailer sind irgendwie Mangelware momentan. Schau dir alleine den Batman/Superman Trailer an, satte 3 (!!) minuten, danach hast du gefühlt schon den ganzen Film gesehen.


----------



## SergeantSchmidt (17. Dezember 2015)

Ich kann nur noch an Joko und Klaas 'Das Duell um die Welt' denken bei dem Trailer xD


----------



## HeavyM (17. Dezember 2015)

Also das geht gar nicht. Space, the final frontier.... , die wurde schon 2009 überschritten. Action Action Action. Und das Shi-Fi noch geht zeigt zum Beispiel Oblivion. Gute Sci-Fi braucht so gut wie keine Action. Gute Schi-Fi lebt von seiner Story. Und genau das ist der Grund warum ich heute noch die so schlecht aufbereiteten DVD s von Voyager oder DS9 jeden Abend zum einschlafen genieße. ( TOS und TNG sind ja Gott sei dank sehr gut remastered worden, wenn auch nur in 4:3 )Und glaubt mir die beiden Serien sehen auf nem 1,3 m UHD echt gruselig aus. Aber es ist Star Trek. Und nicht dieser neumodische Action Einheitsbrei wie er es heute ist. Gene s Visionen sind kaputt gemacht und mit Füssen getreten. Für Star wars wird's wohl reichen, aber nicht für das Star Trek, was Ideologien, Werte und gesellschaftlich Kritische Themen im Mittelpunkt hatte. Und im nachhinein ist selbst die letzte Star Trek Serie mehr Star Trek als alles was seit 2009 erschienen ist je haben wird. In diesem Sinne: Lebe lang und in Frieden.


----------



## ElReloaded (17. Dezember 2015)

Scotty Sprung Sequenz 1:1 Kopie aus dem ersten J.J. Star Trek Film.


----------



## SGDrDeath (18. Dezember 2015)

HeavyM schrieb:


> ( TOS und TNG sind ja Gott sei dank sehr gut remastered worden, wenn auch nur in 4:3 )


Nicht auch nur, sondern zu Glück, 16:9 wäre das dümmste gewesen was sie hätten machen können.


----------



## Enisra (18. Dezember 2015)

HeavyM schrieb:


> Also das geht gar nicht. Space, the final frontier.... , die wurde schon 2009 überschritten.



1982, Zorn des Kahns kam 1982 und nicht 2009 raus, dann ergibt das wieder sinn


----------



## matrixfehler (18. Dezember 2015)

Kann man anhand des Trailers nicht  genau sagen, ob der Film jetzt zuviel FF oder zu wenig ST hat.

Vielleicht kann der nächste Trailer da ja etwas mehr mehr Inhalt zeigen?
Das war jetzt nämlich nur sehr.... verstörend.


----------



## Worrel (18. Dezember 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> 1982, Zorn des Kahns kam 1982 und nicht 2009 raus, dann ergibt das wieder sinn


Mööp, beides falsch:
- die "final frontier" - sprich: die Grenze der Galaxie wurde schon 1966 in der ersten TOS Folge überschritten: Die Spitze des Eisberges - Memory Alpha, das Star Trek Wiki - Wikia
- und nochmal 1968 in der 7. Episode der dritten Staffel: Die fremde Materie - Memory Alpha, das Star Trek Wiki - Wikia
- in die Rache des Khan kommt sie gar nicht vor, dafür aber in _ST V: Am Rande des Universums_, in der sich die ST Crew auf die Reise zu Gott macht.

_/klugscheißermodus_


----------



## Enisra (18. Dezember 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Mööp, beides falsch:
> - die "final frontier" - sprich: die Grenze der Galaxie wurde schon 1966 in der ersten TOS Folge überschritten: Die Spitze des Eisberges - Memory Alpha, das Star Trek Wiki - Wikia
> - und nochmal 1968 in der 7. Episode der dritten Staffel: Die fremde Materie - Memory Alpha, das Star Trek Wiki - Wikia
> - in die Rache des Khan kommt sie gar nicht vor, dafür aber in _ST V: Am Rande des Universums_, in der sich die ST Crew auf die Reise zu Gott macht.
> ...



doch, es stimmt, denn wenn man schon jammert dass das ja nur Action sei und nicht mehr das "Star Trek" dann muss man auch das richtige Datum angeben und das ist halt nicht 2009 sondern 1982
The Slowmotion Picture fällt da allerdings etwas raus
Und wenn man halt Kritik üben will sollte man sich nicht etwas aus der Nase ziehen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. Dezember 2015)

matrixfehler schrieb:


> Kann man anhand des Trailers nicht  genau sagen, ob der Film jetzt zuviel FF oder zu wenig ST hat.
> 
> Vielleicht kann der nächste Trailer da ja etwas mehr mehr Inhalt zeigen?
> Das war jetzt nämlich nur sehr.... verstörend.


Da sieht man wieder wie sehr sich die Leute auf Lin versteifen. Und dann auch nur wegen einer Motorrad-Szene. 

Ich will ja nix sagen, aber in ST 2009 fuhr Kirk-Kid auch einen Wagen (in den Canyon) nebst futuristischen Bike (zur Enterprise-Werft). Ach, und ja, wir hatten sogar Buggys in ST 10. 
Wenn ich mich recht entsinne wurden in ST5 gar Pferde (?) geritten.

Ein Motorrad macht aus einem ganzen Film kein F&F, genauso wenig ein Pferd ein neues Fury. 

Da sieht man mal wieder was für ein Fass wegen einer einzigen Szene aufgemacht wird... Ist den verehrten Kritikern hier mal in den Sinn gekommen dass Kirk halt alles an Gefährt nutzen muss was er kriegen kann? Die Enterprise ist - wie es der Trailer verdeutlicht - stark beschädigt, die Untertassensektion gar abgestürzt. Ergo ist es logisch, dass wohl auch so ziemlich alle Shuttles hinüber sind. Was soll er jetzt machen, wenn nicht sowas wie ein außerirdisches Bike zur Flucht (oder was auch immer) fahren? Fliegen wie Superman kann er ja schlecht...


----------



## Enisra (18. Dezember 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Da sieht man mal wieder was für ein Fass wegen einer einzigen Szene aufgemacht wird... Ist den verehrten Kritikern hier mal in den Sinn gekommen dass Kirk halt alles an Gefährt nutzen muss was er kriegen kann? Die Enterprise ist - wie es der Trailer verdeutlicht - stark beschädigt, die Untertassensektion gar abgestürzt. Ergo ist es logisch, dass wohl auch so ziemlich alle Shuttles hinüber sind. Was soll er jetzt machen, wenn nicht sowas wie ein außerirdisches Bike zu Flucht (oder was auch immer) fahren? Fliegen wie Superman kann er ja schlecht...



ich glaube das einige "Vergessen" das Star Trek eine Fernsehsendung war und daher gerade Außendrehs oder so "Fahrzeuge" halt auch einfach teuer sind und es nunmal richtig teuer wird wenn man statt nem stehen Shuttle so aufeinmal Kamerafahrten machen muss


----------



## Worrel (18. Dezember 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> doch, es stimmt, denn wenn man schon jammert dass das ja nur Action sei und nicht mehr das "Star Trek" dann muss man auch das richtige Datum angeben und das ist halt nicht 2009 sondern 1982
> The Slowmotion Picture fällt da allerdings etwas raus


Zugegeben, ich hab den Zusammenhang beim von dir zitierten Posting nicht mehr im Kopf gehabt und daher bzgl. der inUniverse Bedeutung von "The final Frontier"geantwortet.

Aber Action war seit jeher auch Bestandteil der TOS. Siehe beispielsweise die _Pon Farr _Folge oder - um bei ST2 typischer Weltraum Action zu bleiben: Die Folge, in der die Enterprise und ein Romulanisches Schiff als ebenbürtige Gegner im Weltall Katz und Maus spielen



Enisra schrieb:


> ich glaube das einige "Vergessen" das Star Trek eine Fernsehsendung war und daher gerade Außendrehs oder so "Fahrzeuge" halt auch einfach teuer sind und es nunmal richtig teuer wird wenn man statt nem stehen Shuttle so aufeinmal Kamerafahrten machen muss


Und? CGI Shots sind heutzutage auch teurer als  bloße Real Aufnahmen - trotzdem werden Filme nicht automatisch besser, wenn man CGI Shots einbaut.



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich will ja nix sagen, aber in ST 2009 fuhr Kirk-Kid auch einen Wagen (in den Canyon) nebst futuristischen Bike (zur Enterprise-Werft). Ach, und ja, wir hatten sogar Buggys in ST 10.


Und? Vielleicht fand man das ja ebenso unpassend? Oder bei dem Kirk Mobil vielleicht auch gerade nicht, weil das schließlich immer noch auf der Erde spielte.



> Wenn ich mich recht entsinne wurden in ST5 gar Pferde (?) geritten.


Ich tippe eher auf _Generations_, also ST6, wo Picard im Nexus Kirk trifft.



> Da sieht man mal wieder was für ein Fass wegen einer einzigen Szene aufgemacht wird...


Wird es das? Mir zum Beispiel ist das Motorrad erstmal relativ egal. Viel eklatanter ist für mich die generelle Ausrichtung des Trailers ausschliesslich auf Action und dem verzweifelten Versuch, einen Witz zu machen ("Ist _das _Musik?" - "Ist 'n guter Song." - "Hey, lauter machen!") - das untertrifft bisher mühelos meine schlimmsten Erwartungen ...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. Dezember 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Und? Vielleicht fand man das ja ebenso unpassend? Oder bei dem Kirk Mobil vielleicht auch gerade nicht, weil das schließlich immer noch auf der Erde spielte.


Und? Wenn ich schon in diesen Filmen Fahrzeuge die mehr technisch dem 20. Jahrhundert entsprechen vorfinde, die Voyager gar einen alten Oldtimer im All schwebend aufgabeln, was soll mich dann noch ein weiteres Bike stören?


> Ich tippe eher auf _Generations_, also ST6, wo Picard im Nexus Kirk trifft.


Nope. Als Kirk und Co. die gefangen genommenen Konsuln auf Nimbus III befreien wollten, hätten sie auch Reittiere!


> Wird es das? Mir zum Beispiel ist das Motorrad erstmal relativ egal. Viel eklatanter ist für mich die generelle Ausrichtung des Trailers ausschliesslich auf Action und dem verzweifelten Versuch, einen Witz zu machen ("Ist _das _Musik?" - "Ist 'n guter Song." - "Hey, lauter machen!") - das untertrifft bisher mühelos meine schlimmsten Erwartungen ...


Mal Butter bei die Fische, bei deiner generellen Ablehnung der Abrams-Filme hast du doch KEINERLEI Erwartungen. Darum frage ich mich ja auch warum du dich noch an den neuen Film stören willst.


----------



## Evolverx (18. Dezember 2015)

Seien wir doch mal ehrlich, diese kleine Szene mit dem Motorad würde kein schwein interessieren wäre der Regisseur irgend ein anderer.  Lin dagegen hat das  verbrechen begangen mit Fast & Furious 4,5 und 6 3 in meinen augen durchaus gute filme zumachen weshalb es ihm selbstverständlich verboten ist in anderen filmen irgend etwas zu verwenden das räder hat da er sobald auch nur ein Rad zu sehen ist natürlich viel zu viele Fast & Furious  elemente verwendet.
Gehts noch? Das ist nur ein 90 Sekunden Teaser.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. Dezember 2015)

Evolverx schrieb:


> Seien wir doch mal ehrlich, diese kleine Szene mit dem Motorad würde kein schwein interessieren wäre der Regisseur irgend ein anderer.  Lin dagegen hat das  verbrechen begangen mit Fast & Furious 4,5 und 6 3 in meinen augen durchaus gute filme zumachen weshalb es ihm selbstverständlich verboten ist in anderen filmen irgend etwas zu verwenden das räder hat da er sobald auch nur ein Rad zu sehen ist natürlich viel zu viele Fast & Furious  elemente verwendet.
> Gehts noch? Das ist nur ein 90 Sekunden Teaser.


Genau mein Reden. Da wird ein Mann schon gescholten bevor er überhaupt seine ganze Arbeit präsentiert hat.
Aber meckern und nörgeln ist immer einfacher als Resultate abwarten.


----------



## Enisra (18. Dezember 2015)

Evolverx schrieb:


> Seien wir doch mal ehrlich, diese kleine Szene mit dem Motorad würde kein schwein interessieren wäre der Regisseur irgend ein anderer.  Lin dagegen hat das  verbrechen begangen mit Fast & Furious 4,5 und 6 3 in meinen augen durchaus gute filme zumachen weshalb es ihm selbstverständlich verboten ist in anderen filmen irgend etwas zu verwenden das räder hat da er sobald auch nur ein Rad zu sehen ist natürlich viel zu viele Fast & Furious  elemente verwendet.
> Gehts noch? Das ist nur ein 90 Sekunden Teaser.



Die Frage mit nem Fallbeispiel habe ich schonmal gestellt und nur Flaming dafür geerntet
Nach der Logik dürfen die alle Herr der Ringe nicht mögen dürfen welche auch nur von nem Splatter Regisseur


----------



## Odin333 (18. Dezember 2015)

Evolverx schrieb:


> Seien wir doch mal ehrlich, diese kleine Szene mit dem Motorad würde kein schwein interessieren wäre der Regisseur irgend ein anderer.  Lin dagegen hat das  verbrechen begangen mit Fast & Furious 4,5 und 6 3 in meinen augen durchaus gute filme zumachen weshalb es ihm selbstverständlich verboten ist in anderen filmen irgend etwas zu verwenden das räder hat da er sobald auch nur ein Rad zu sehen ist natürlich viel zu viele Fast & Furious  elemente verwendet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Worrel (18. Dezember 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Und? Wenn ich schon in diesen Filmen Fahrzeuge die mehr technisch dem 20. Jahrhundert entsprechen vorfinde, die Voyager gar einen alten Oldtimer im All schwebend aufgabeln, was soll mich dann noch ein weiteres Bike stören?


Das kommt dabei raus, wenn man beim Diskutieren das Ziel aus den Augen verliert. 
Nochmal zum Nach-Denken:
1. Es ging um diejenigen, die sich an dem Motorrad stören. 
2. Du hattest als Gegenargument gebracht, daß es doch bereits verschiedene ähnliche Fälle in Serien und Filmen gab.
3. Worauf ich dann sagte, daß das ja nix heißen muß, denn die könnten ja auch sämtliche dieser Fälle nicht gut finden.

That's it.



> Nope. Als Kirk und Co. die gefangen genommenen Konsuln auf Nimbus III befreien wollten, hätten sie auch Reittiere!


OK. Aber in ST7 (nicht 6, mein Fehler) eben auch.



> Mal Butter bei die Fische, bei deiner generellen Ablehnung der Abrams-Filme hast du doch KEINERLEI Erwartungen. Darum frage ich mich ja auch warum du dich noch an den neuen Film stören willst.


Moment, da gibt es einiges zu differenzieren:

*ST (neu) *war für sich alleine stehend(!) ordentliche Weltraum Action (über ein paar Kleinigkeiten und die Unwahrscheinlichkeitskette, bei der OldSpock und Scotty gefunden werden, mal hinweg gesehen)

Was ich daran auszusetzen habe, ist alles auf die *Wiedererkennbarkeit *bezogen: 
Das betrifft die völlig andere Brücke, den völlig anderen Maschinenraum und eben die völlig anderen Charakterzüge der Besatzung. Sicher: Rein von der Geschichte her kann man das vielleicht mit dem fehlenden Vater und dem fast vollständigen Verlust der eigenen Rasse erklären - aber:
Das soll die Geschichte von Kirk, Spock Pille und dem Rest der Enterprise Originalbesetzung sein. Was wir zu sehen bekommen ist jedoch eine Art Sherlock Holmes Verfilmung, bei der plötzlich Watson der Meisterdetektiv ist und Holmes nur sein Handlanger. 
Das ist einfach falsch.


*STID *jedoch - tut mir leid, aber das funktioniert abgesehen von den Kontinuitätsproblemen nicht mal als reiner Actionfilm, bei dem man ST gedanklich ausblendet. Das kann man nur als audiovisuelle Dauerberieselung konsumieren. Denn sobald man auch nur eine Szene lang darüber nachdenkt, was denn da gerade passiert ist und wie das mit dem Rest des Filmes zusammenpassen soll, bekommt man das kalte Grausen.
Den Film kann man gut als ein Lehrstück für Drehbuchschreiber, wie man Filme *nicht *machen sollte, verwenden.


Für *ST Beyond *habe ich mir erhofft, da JJ A. jetzt weniger damit zu tun hat, könnte der Film besser werden - der Trailer hingegen wartet mit vermeintlichen Witzchen auf, die einem vielleicht im privaten Bereich als Situationskomik noch ein Schmunzeln entlocken - aber als Teaser Opener eines Hollywood Blockbusters ...?
Und ich hoffe, daß es eine gute Erklärung dafür gibt, warum der/die Gegner aus "den unendlichen Weiten"/"the final frontier" in der ursprünglichen Zeitlinie nicht auch "zurückschlagen".

Und wieso geht es eigentlich *schon wieder *um ein "Rache" Motiv statt endlich mal ums Erforschen?

Enthält leichte Spoiler zum Start und der zeitlichen Einordnung von  *Beyond*:


Spoiler



Und wieso kommt die Enterprise nach 2 Jahren ihrer 5 Jahres Mission erst an der entfernten Außenstation an, wenn doch ihr Auftrag das Erforschen des Weltraums ist? Sollten sie ihre Mission dann nicht eher mit Jahr 0 dort *starten*?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. Dezember 2015)

Ob es eine herkömmliche Rache-Story ist weisst du doch gar nicht. Ich denke der Satz ist hier stark aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen worden, und ohne die Motive des Antagonisten zu kennen würde ich nicht anfangen wild zu spekulieren. Bei STID haben die langen Trailer auch in die Irre geführt und das eigentliche Anliegen Harrisons/Khans verschleiert.


----------



## Enisra (18. Dezember 2015)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Es ist kein Teaser, es ist ein Trailer! Und zwar ein verdammt schlechter.



ja wow, dann ist es halt nen schlechter Trailer, gab ja sonst noch nie schlechte Trailer zu guten Filmen 
Ganz ehrlich, aber zu welchem anderen Schluss soll man da kommen außer das viele keine Ahnung haben von Filmen

Und warum soll das nicht passen? Muss man denn immer irgendwelche Shakespeare Zitate sein?
Muss es immer 600 Jahre Altes Zeug sein? Warum nicht 200 Jahre altes? Außerdem dann passt auch Magic Carpet Ride in Der Erste Kontakt nicht, Punkt


----------



## Worrel (18. Dezember 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Genau mein Reden. Da wird ein Mann schon gescholten bevor er überhaupt seine ganze Arbeit präsentiert hat.
> Aber meckern und nörgeln ist immer einfacher als Resultate abwarten.





Enisra schrieb:


> Die Frage mit nem Fallbeispiel habe ich schonmal gestellt und nur Flaming dafür geerntet
> Nach der Logik dürfen die alle Herr der Ringe nicht mögen dürfen welche auch nur von nem Splatter Regisseur


Hier geht es um Meinungen zu dem Trailer - und der hat halt die angesprochenen Kritikpunkte. Den Regisseur kenne ich gar nicht, da ich kein einziges F&F gesehen habe. Trotzdem mißfällt mir der Trailer/Teaser/whatever. 

Theoretisch gibt es übrigens durchaus die Möglichkeit, die Existenz eines Erdenmotorrads dort zu erklären - ob die mit dem Erscheinen des Films auch noch haltbar ist, wird sich dann zeigen.

Und ja: Regisseure können durchaus sehr unterschiedliche Filme drehen - siehe bspweise _Lost Highway_ und _The Straight Story _von David Lynch (Verstörender Albtraum vs wunderschöner familienfreundlicher Film in US Herbst Idylle).


----------



## Odin333 (18. Dezember 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja wow, dann ist es halt nen schlechter Trailer, gab ja sonst noch nie schlechte Trailer zu guten Filmen



Kannst du mir mal erklären, was genau dein Problem ist?

Jeder hier schreibt seine Meinung zu diesem Trailer weil danach gefragt wurde.

Meiner Meinung nach ist es ein schlechter und ich erkläre auch warum ich das so empfinde.

Das was du hier veranstaltest soll was genau sein?
Du zerpflückst die Meinung anderer Leute und wie du zu diesem Trailer stehst, erklärst du nicht.


----------



## Worrel (18. Dezember 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ob es eine herkömmliche Rache-Story ist weisst du doch gar nicht. Ich denke der Satz ist hier stark aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen worden, und ohne die Motive des Antagonisten zu kennen würde ich nicht anfangen wild zu spekulieren.


Nun, wenn "die unendlichen Weiten *zurück*schlagen", muß ja irgendwer zuerst in die Unendlichen Weiten "geschlagen" haben - sonst macht der Satz keinen Sinn. Ich sagte außerdem "Rache Motiv", nicht "Rache-Story", denn von letzterer kann man aus dem Teaser noch nichts erahnen, die Motivation des Sprechers hingegen wird deutlich.

Es scheint im EN Trailer doch nicht "final" Frontier zu heißen, sondern "This is where the frontier pushes back."

Und wie soll das jetzt im Zusammenhang *kein *Rache Motiv ergeben?


----------



## Evolverx (19. Dezember 2015)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> - ich habe keinen F&F ab Teil 2 mehr gesehen
> - ich frage mich, was eine Enduro inkl. Original Enduro-Sound auf einem fremden Planeten zu suchen hat. (außer natürlich für eine Evel Knievel-Stuntshow)
> Es ist kein Teaser, es ist ein Trailer! Und zwar ein verdammt schlechter.



Da kenne ich viele die ab teil 2 keinen der teile mehr sehen wollten vor allem da F&F 2 und auch 3 der totalle Müll waren. Diejenigen in meinem freundeskreis die ich jedoch davon überzeugen konnte den nachfolgenden filmen doch mal wenigstens eine chance zu geben fanden sie aber wieder weitaus besser.
Was das nun für ein Motorad ist weis ich nicht, da kenne ich mich nicht aus. Genau genommen interessiert mich das auch so überhaupt gar nicht. Das das ding da ist nehme ich erst ein mal als gegeben hin und warte ab bist der kontext klar ist, ich also den film gesehen habe und erst dann kann ich bewerten ob das ding da rein passt oder ob an der stelle etwas zu kritisieren ist. Denkbar wäre doch das Kirk dieser "oldtimer" gehört  und er das ding zu der 5 Jahres Mission zu der sie aufgebrochen sind mit an bord genommen hat. Picard hatte auf der Enterprise D einen echten Sattel weil man wie er sagte ja nie weis wann man mal zum Reiten kommt. Eine derartige Erklärung wäre also noch nicht einmal etwas völlig neues aber fakt ist wir kennen den kontext im augenblick noch nicht. 
Ob nun Teaser oder Trailer das ist in meinen Augen wordklauberei. Der Punkt ist das man anhand von 90 sekunden einen film nicht bewerten kann und ob er nun gut oder schlecht ist nun das ist geschmackssache. Mir hat er jedenfalls gefallen.


----------



## luki0710 (11. Januar 2016)

Evolverx schrieb:


> Seien wir doch mal ehrlich, diese kleine Szene mit dem Motorad würde kein Schwein interessieren wäre der Regisseur irgend ein anderer.  Lin dagegen hat das Verbrechen begangen mit Fast & Furious 4,5 und 6 drei in meinen augen durchaus gute Filme zumachen ,weshalb es ihm selbstverständlich verboten ist in anderen Filmen irgendetwas zu verwenden das Räder hat, da er sobald auch nur ein Rad zu sehen ist natürlich viel zu viele Fast & Furious Elemente verwendet.
> Gehts noch? Das ist nur ein 90 Sekunden Teaser.


Gut? Also du meist G U T ?
Vielleicht wenn man auf beng beng und bum bum steht ,ja dann waren sie wirklich gut. 4 ging noch halbwegs .
Aber da nach ? Schade das da noch was kam.
1 und 2 hätten vollkommen gereicht.


----------



## MichaelG (11. Januar 2016)

Nee. F&F 4 war auch gut. Ebenso die Besinnung auf optisch serienmäßigere Fahrzeuge wie in Teil 5, 6 war auch gute Popcornaction und 7 ? Allein schon wegen Paul Walkers letztem Auftritt.


----------



## luki0710 (11. Januar 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Nee. F&F 4 war auch gut. Ebenso die Besinnung auf optisch serienmäßigere Fahrzeuge wie in Teil 5, 6 war auch gute Popcornaction und 7 ? Allein schon wegen Paul Walkers letztem Auftritt.


Trotzdem ist 1 und 2 glaubwürdiger. Ich habe bis jetzt wenige Skylines gesehen, aber die waren alle nicht Serien mäßig.
Eigentlich ist FF in zwei unterschiedliche Filmreihen eingeteilt. Es ist nicht wie bei Star Wars wo sie sich widersprechen.


----------



## MichaelG (11. Januar 2016)

Teil 2 glaubwürdiger ??? Der Sprung über die Brücke (2 Fahrzeuge übereinander) mit anschließendem weiterfahren ??? (abgesehen von dem einen Supra der sich mal eben zerlegte). Aber Really ??? Bei Teil 1 gehe ich ja noch gerade so mit. Aber schon bei Teil 2 gabs Popcornaction (was ich der Filmreihe aber nicht vorwerfe).


----------



## luki0710 (11. Januar 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Teil 2 glaubwürdiger ??? Der Sprung über die Brücke (2 Fahrzeuge übereinander) mit anschließendem weiterfahren ??? (abgesehen von dem einen Supra der sich mal eben zerlegte). Aber Really ??? Bei Teil 1 gehe ich ja noch gerade so mit. Aber schon bei Teil 2 gabs Popcornaction (was ich der Filmreihe aber nicht vorwerfe).


Okay glaubwürdig klingt wirklich komisch, aber jemand der ganz alleine ein duzent Elite Soldaten tötet? Ich meinte das ganze drumerum.
Müssen wir aber nicht drüber diskutieren, da FF nie die Realität abbilden wollte.
Beide Arten von Filmen sind nicht schlecht, aber ich mag es nicht wenn eine Filmreihe komplett umgebaut wird, dann sollte man lieber aufhören und einen neuen Film ohne Verbindung zum Alten gründenden.


----------



## golani79 (11. Januar 2016)

Es ist ja eigentlich ein Reboot oder nicht?
Erwartet man sich da das  gleiche wie damals? Wieso kann man nicht einfach Spaß an den Filmen  haben, auch wenn die in eine andere Bresche schlagen, als die alten?

Bin  zwar kein Star Trek Nerd, aber gesehen hab ich auch alle - dennoch  haben mich die ersten beiden Filme des Reboots sehr gut unterhalten.


----------



## Enisra (11. Januar 2016)

golani79 schrieb:


> Es ist ja eigentlich ein Reboot oder nicht?
> Erwartet man sich da das  gleiche wie damals? Wieso kann man nicht einfach Spaß an den Filmen  haben, auch wenn die in eine andere Bresche schlagen, als die alten?
> 
> Bin  zwar kein Star Trek Nerd, aber gesehen hab ich auch alle - dennoch  haben mich die ersten beiden Filme des Reboots sehr gut unterhalten.



das ist kein Reboot, das ist eine Alternative Zeitlinie, wird auch so in Teil 1 gesagt, d.h. die Zeitlinie besteht weiter und theoretisch könnte man ja auch nen ... DS9 Film machen mit dem Cast


----------



## Worrel (12. Januar 2016)

golani79 schrieb:


> Es ist ja eigentlich ein Reboot oder nicht?


Eben nicht. Man hat ja extra die Zeitreise von Old Spock erfunden, die in _Star Trek (11) _genau erklärt wird, um die alte und die neue Zeitlinie zusammen zu halten.

Kurz zusammengefaßt: 
Alles, was bisher in allen Filmen und Serien mit Kirk, Picard, Sisko, Janeway etc passiert ist, findet vor den Ereignissen des "Reboot" statt. 
Dann - in ferner Zukunft - geht ein Plan von Old Spock schief und schickt u.a. ihn zurück in die Vergangenheit zu der Zeit, als die Crew der Enterprise noch an der Akademie war.
Durch die Zeitreise wird die Zeitlinie verändert. 

Es ist aber immer noch *das selbe *Universum, in dem die selben Personen und Geschichten vorhanden sind.
dh: Dinge wie das Schiff von Khan oder die Walsonde aus Star Trek 4 müssen in der Lore auch berücksichtigt werden, sonst ist das ein Fehler in der Geschichte.

Diverse Sachen wurden ja auch schon derart wiederverwendet.
Zum Beispiel Khan, die Tribbles, das Schiff von Harry Mudd und der explodierte klingonische Mond.



> Erwartet man sich da das  gleiche wie damals?


Ich erwarte, daß jemand, der mir eine Geschichte eines Erzähluniversums erzählt, die eine Fortsetzung sein will(!), sich an die Regeln und Geschichten hält, die bisher in diesem Universum erzählt wurden. Und daß das Ganze plausibel ist. Eine Brücke auf der Enterprise, die sich innerhalb von 35 Jahren veränderter Zeitlinie mehr technischen Fortschritt vorweist als 100 Jahre technische Entwicklung in der ursprünglichen Zeitlinie, ist für mich nicht mehr plausibel erklärbar.



> Wieso kann man nicht einfach Spaß an den Filmen  haben, auch wenn die in eine andere Bresche schlagen, als die alten?


Weil es eine Fortsetzung ist, und kein Reboot.
Und weil STID voller Logiklöcher und unlogischer Charaktere und Verläufe der Geschichte ist und daher nicht mal ohne den Kontinuitäts Aspekt als reines Action Feuerwerk Sinn ergibt.



> Bin  zwar kein Star Trek Nerd, aber gesehen hab ich auch alle - dennoch  haben mich die ersten beiden Filme des Reboots sehr gut unterhalten.


Da ich mich in diesem Thread darüber schon ausführlich ausgelassen habe, hier nur 2 Quizfragen als gedankliche Anregung:

- Wenn man doch einen tragbaren Transporter hat, der von der Erde quer durch den Quadranten bis auf die Heimatwelt der Klingonen beamen kann - wofür braucht man dann noch eine Sternenflotte? Warum beamen Kirk & Co nicht einfach hinterher?

- Ok, da flieht ein Schwerverbrecher in die öde Ecke eines Planeten - warum auch immer(?) - und Kirk bekommt den Auftrag, ihn ohne Gerichtsverfahren zu töten - und zwar dadurch, daß er ihn *mit 72 Torpedos beschießt*. Also die Dinger, die schon zu zweit oder dritt ein komplettes Raumschiff mit einer Hundertschaft Besatzung vernichten können ... hat die neue Enterprise keine Phaser mehr? können die keine Individuen mehr auf einem Planeten orten? und wofür braucht man bei einem simplen 1-Mann-Mordauftrag spezielle, neuartige Torpedos?


----------

